# Is Appleply plywood suitable for outdoor projects?



## DGjohn (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a small shop. This means that usually make something, I use 4s wood from HD or Lowes.
If I do this for making Adirondack chairs, the wood cost will be approximately $250.00. Ouch. Ouch Ouch.

I have found that Applyeply is about $60 per 48×96 sheet. Now this is in my budget.

Would using this material be suitable for this project?

Thank you for your help.

John


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

If the chairs are to be for inside the home or patio, it might be. I would not use it outside as I would be concerned in a couple of areas:
1. I would be concerned that the plywood will delaminate in exposure to weather, i.e., rain, etc.
2. I don't believe the wood used in appleply is an inherently water-resistant material.

If it is for outsde and you want to use plywood, I would only consider marine-grade plywood. But at that expense you might as well use redwood, cedar, or treated lumber.
IMHO


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can get Appleply for $60 per sheet, I'll buy it from you for $80 and still save $40-50 over what I'm paying… Are you sure that what you're seeing is Appleply? Around here, that's a voidless hardwood plywood with somewhere upwards of 13 plies in a 3/4" sheet with a veneer surface.

I use it for cabinets and drawers. I wouldn't use it for outdoor stuff unless I were sure of my finish. It will delaminate.

For Adirondack chairs I'd go for redwood or cedar, and if it's costing you $250/chair, you can pay for a benchtop planer right fast.

You might also consider seeing if your local high end deck place can sell you cedar in a bigger thickness and you can rip it down to a usable size for your chairs.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

def. wouldn't use plywood for outdoor projects. unless you don't plan on keeping them for long.

I'm on the same boat though - lumber that is fitting for outdoor use (redwoods, cedar) are somewhat expensive here in Boston area, and since I've yet to find a good reasonable supplier for those - I haven't taken up on any outdoor projects as of yet.

I'll be interested to see what others have to say about sources for this lumber as I too an interested. I like Dan's idea about the local deck place.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a frind that made the chairs from composite decking. It was expensive upfront, but they will last forever. they are also heavy, so you don't need to bring them inside unless you are expecting hurricane force winds. (lol)


----------

